# Pit master classes in Europe or UK.



## vecchiobob (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi from Spain.
I have been in the bar and restaurant trade all my life. Self employed for the last 25 years.  Working in Italy for 20 years,Ireland and now in Spain.
I have been a long time BBQ'er. We would make our own sausage and salame. Home smoking fish and meats for our menu. We use 2 bradley smokers for the restaurant. 

Now my question. 
I'm researching setting up a food truck operation and I plan to use a propane tank reverse flow smoker.
Does anyone know of a school or classes that I can go to for some firsthand experience before I start investing?

Obviously will have to be Europe based.
Thanks for your time and all the great information and knowledge you all share.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi  Bob, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Group,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

The UK Smokers Group Is where UK members can ask and share information that is unique to smoking and curing in the UK and does not obviously fit into any of the main forum categories.

We have had our 3rd UK Smokes weekend, where members attend and cooked over the weekend,  planing has are already in place for 2017.  Please use the link below to view the website.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

The question you have asked, is it for building a smoker or is it for cooking?

Wade group lead will be along soon, and he runs BBQ Courses in Kent, UK

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2016)

I have just looked at your profile and you have been a member since 2013.

PM Wade about the course.


----------



## gary s (Nov 30, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cool evening here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great              people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*        Gary*


----------

